# decieded on my first cycle, ur views?



## Deadlift crazy (Apr 6, 2016)

So after my recent post about my first cycle I know have my goodies 

I have test e going to run 500mg a week for 4 weeks

I have tren which I will add 4 weeks in depending on how my body reacts

I have arimiadex alongside but wont start that again depending on how my body reacts.

im 5ft11 and weighing 210lbs. just finished my bulk. hoping to lean up and grow more


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

WTF are you on about!


----------



## Deadlift crazy (Apr 6, 2016)

Acidreflux said:


> WTF are you on about!


 what don't u get?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Deadlift crazy said:


> what don't u get?


 Test e 4 weeks? Then tren? And adex if my body reacts well?

You're not making any logical sense with regards to planing a cycle...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Are you a troll or simply dyslexic? Or both?

If not have you done any real research at all?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

you shouldn't be taking tren on your first run


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> you shouldn't be taking men up your first bum


 Fixed.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Fixed.


 you shouldn't be taking mens fists up your bum


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> you shouldn't be taking mens fists up your bum


 Or Tren in your bum on your first cycle, I think we are going in circle now though?


----------



## Deadlift crazy (Apr 6, 2016)

I will go back to the drawing board then.. this is the idea of getting peoples views no need be so serious jeez


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Test goes in then just after its building up I'll cut it out then run some tren...

Just run 250mg of test e for 8 weeks and the last 6 weeks tren...

But keep the dose low or you will get some interesting sides..


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh dear oh dear...


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

just stick to test mate it will be enough


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Deadlift crazy said:


> I will go back to the drawing board then.. this is the idea of getting peoples views no need be so serious jeez


 It's just a bit of piss taking, don't take it seroiosly or you will not last a day on this board........

Saying that do 500mg Test E or C for 15 weeks using Arimadex at .5mg EoD from week 4.

Weeks 16 and 17 do nothing, except continue with the AI dose cutting it down to E3D and then stop at the end of week 17.

Weeks 18-22 Clomid for first week at 100mg a day, then 50mg a day for 3 weeks. Nolvadex at 40mg a day for 1 week, then 20mg a day for 3 weeks.

Standard beginner cycle.

Do not add Tren.


----------



## Deadlift crazy (Apr 6, 2016)

ok thanks for the advice, just nervous as fock  and maybe getting to excited of the concept of juice as ive only ever done oral cycles


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Deadlift crazy said:


> ok thanks for the advice, just nervous as fock  and maybe getting to excited of the concept of juice as ive only ever done oral cycles


 Just stick to a basic cycle mate, it is all you need.

@Lorian Is there a possibility of simply pining/sticky a beginner cycle thread to the Steroid section? It would benefit a lot and help people to stop endlessly repeating the same information.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Deadlift crazy said:


> I will go back to the drawing board then.. this is the idea of getting peoples views no need be so serious jeez


 These "so serious" people just stopped you from doing something stupid to yourself.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> you shouldn't be taking tren on your first run


 Never understood why people say this about tren. If you don't react well to it , wether it's your first cycle or not is irrelevant ?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Quackerz said:


> Just stick to a basic cycle mate, it is all you need.
> 
> @Lorian Is there a possibility of simply pining/sticky a beginner cycle thread to the Steroid section? It would benefit a lot and help people to stop endlessly repeating the same information.


 Is there a particular thread that you had in mind? Did it exist in the old sticky threads?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lorian said:


> Is there a particular thread that you had in mind? Did it exist in the old sticky threads?


 Never saw the sticky threads previously.

Thought it would be a good idea to have a beginner steroid FAQ pinned to the top of this section. Simply outlining why test should be a first cycle, how to use an AI, PCT protocol, why you need it etc.

Also including information on different types of steroids, how when and why to add them subsequently to future cycles, the use of caber/prami for prolactin/progesterone sides, gynocomasia prevention etc. Information on proper injection techniques and keeping sterile needles, why to disinfect injection sites and what sites can be used. Signs of high or low testosterone and estrogen levels would be good to include also.

There could be a lot more you could add into it but simply the basics really. The questions that are repeated 3-4 times a day could just be kept to one pinned thread at the top of this section.

I have only used this board for a few months but some of the questions I see are ridiculous, I think a complete FAQ would be handy considering the amount of people who come here for first time advice.

It would also save people the obligation of having to type out a beginner cycle 3-4 times daily. It would also benefit the active members who use this board. You could simply link the thread if they did not see it.

Would have been a benefit to me to find a few years ago. I have had to scour the Internet to find all this information. Would be great to simply compile it into one easily accessible space.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

*
Deadlift Crazy, I see your only 19.
*

How long you been training & dieting for pal?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

thecoms said:


> Never understood why people say this about tren. If you don't react well to it , wether it's your first cycle or not is irrelevant ?


 Id say the same thing about deca mast oxys dbol whatever you simply dont need anything added to test as a beginner


----------



## Deadlift crazy (Apr 6, 2016)

billy76 said:


> *
> Deadlift Crazy, I see your only 19.
> *
> 
> How long you been training & dieting for pal?


 I'm 23 mate, bin training for 5 years, dieting properly for 2 years.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry mate, got you mixed up with some else.

But in one of your other post's you say you've ran T-bol before?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Just pin 500mg for 10- 12 weeks. Add nothing else and you will grow well.

Research ester lengths and what they do also.

An Ai is normally run at the start of the cycle, high estrogen has many horrible side effects. Don't wait for them to happen, prevent them

Also look into HCG for on cycle or just before pct.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

here you go

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/266807-first-steroid-cycle-its-not-that-difficult/?do=embed

and for when you finish that cycle

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/254358-pct-its-not-that-difficult/?do=embed


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> here you go
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/266807-first-steroid-cycle-its-not-that-difficult/?do=embed
> 
> ...


 Linking this from now on whenever I see a newbie steroid thread pop up. Thanks for simplifying my life. :thumb


----------



## Deadlift crazy (Apr 6, 2016)

billy76 said:


> Sorry mate, got you mixed up with some else.
> 
> But in one of your other post's you say you've ran T-bol before?


 Yes pal started December finished feb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Deadlift crazy said:


> Yes pal started December finished feb


 What are your lifts like anyway? I notice your alias is Deadlift crazy? Just curious?


----------



## Deadlift crazy (Apr 6, 2016)

195 atm, more the fact that they are my favorite exercise bud


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Deadlift crazy said:


> 195 atm, more the fact that they are my favorite exercise bud


 This is good, I am a Deadlift addict also. 

Learn to use the quote function. It can notify people of your reply.


----------



## Deadlift crazy (Apr 6, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> This is good, I am a Deadlift addict also.
> 
> Learn to use the quote function. It can notify people of your reply.


 Ok ok :thumbup1:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Quackerz said:


> Never saw the sticky threads previously.
> 
> Thought it would be a good idea to have a beginner steroid FAQ pinned to the top of this section. Simply outlining why test should be a first cycle, how to use an AI, PCT protocol, why you need it etc.


 The plan is to have Pages of content derived from the old 'sticky' threads. The problem with stickies is that as they increase in number they push the discussion threads down the page and it becomes daunting to people where they should be looking. The new Pages set-up that I'm envisioning will have everything properly structured and organised so that it's easy for newbies to find the relevant information and beginner guides.

This will begin happening soon, fixing the Galleries had to be done first and that was completed yesterday.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lorian said:


> The plan is to have Pages of content derived from the old 'sticky' threads. The problem with stickies is that as they increase in number they push the discussion threads down the page and it becomes daunting to people where they should be looking. The new Pages set-up that I'm envisioning will have everything properly structured and organised so that it's easy for newbies to find the relevant information and beginner guides.
> 
> This will begin happening soon, fixing the Galleries had to be done first and that was completed yesterday.


 Looking forward to seeing it! Nice to have the galleries up also. :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lorian said:


> The plan is to have Pages of content derived from the old 'sticky' threads*. The problem with stickies is that as they increase in number they push the discussion threads down the page and it becomes daunting to people where they should be looking. The* new Pages set-up that I'm envisioning will have everything properly structured and organised so that it's easy for newbies to find the relevant information and beginner guides.
> 
> This will begin happening soon, fixing the Galleries had to be done first and that was completed yesterday.


 @Lorian

Easy fix for this, just have a stickys sub forum attached to each of the main sub forums.

A 'How to deal with @banzi' FAQ for instance would be worth it's weight in gold in gen con.

Just an idea.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> @Lorian Is there a possibility of simply pining/sticky a beginner cycle thread to the Steroid section? It would benefit a lot and help people to stop endlessly repeating the same information.


 Funny you mention that.

There were these kind of stickies up to around a year ago.

Then they disappeared suddenly and for no discernible reason. Good, well-written stickies on cycles, PCT etc. Hence the sam old questions again and again.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Funny you mention that.
> 
> There were these kind of stickies up to around a year ago.
> 
> Then they disappeared for no discernible reason.


 Heard the same thing, my theory is though the more threads the more revenue....... makes sense.


----------

